# "Snowflake" in San Diego shelter



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

A friend on FB send me this in hope of passing on to interested party or rescue:








SNOWFLAKE is a male, white Maltese mix, about 1 & 1/2 years old, in since 12/10/10. ID#A1389355
REMIN...DER: He's only 1.5yrs old, so he still has the long, pretty fur....he just got a way too short haircut here. 
San Diego County Department of Animal Services - North Shelter at (760) 438-2312


----------

